# Scientists teach gorilla it will die.



## J peth (Jun 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;CJkWS4t4l0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJkWS4t4l0k&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm sad they did this...when I saw that he said existance is a cruel joke I was just, yea that's no fair for him to teach him that.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm sad they did this...when I saw that he said existance is a cruel joke I was just, yea that's no fair for him to teach him that.


 It's the Onion. It's fake.

And the video is a little old, but I'll let it slide. It's funny.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

Alstor said:


> It's the Onion. It's fake.
> 
> And the video is a little old, but I'll let it slide. It's funny.



Oh lol, he got me there xD


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 14, 2010)

When I first saw this I was sooo excited you have no idea. But then I saw the onion and I was all like  

but it was funny so that makes it okay.


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

Made me lol... "Quigly! You...Will...Die!!!"


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

Akro said:


> Made me lol... "Quigly! You...Will...Die!!!"


He should of been like...FUCK YOU, I'M A GORILLA!!!


----------



## Akro (Jun 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> He should of been like...FUCK YOU, I'M A GORILLA!!!


 Then go king kong on their asses


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 14, 2010)

"No choice"
Aww. 

I was actually very interested until I realised...


----------



## Aden (Jun 14, 2010)

<3 The Onion


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

Akro said:


> Then go king kong on their asses


hell yea


----------



## Lobar (Jun 14, 2010)

This is twice as hilarious and horrible since primates developing a concept of mortality would be groundbreaking enough I can almost see a project like this actually happening.  Much funnier than their story on the effects of stab wounds on monkeys.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 14, 2010)

As soon as I seen onion news network (ONN) Knew it had to be fake.
Would of been messed up if they did do something like that.


----------



## J peth (Jun 14, 2010)

haha yeah... probably be cruelty to animals or something  XD

surprised no one took a jab or noticed their ending thing they said along the lines of "they hope to one day teach them to turn to alcoholism or suicide". silver dragon had a laughing fit when i showed it to him XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

J peth said:


> haha yeah... probably be cruelty to animals or something XD
> 
> surprised no one took a jab or noticed their ending thing they said along the lines of "they hope to one day teach them to turn to alcoholism or suicide". silver dragon had a laughing fit when i showed it to him XD



Lol you crazy ass arrancar you xD


----------



## J peth (Jun 14, 2010)

hehe why thank you. 

though for a fun fact i *actually* am insane. hehe

to be exact i'm

"Psychotic NOS" & "Bi-polar Manic"
these combined make me "a danger to myself and/or others without treatment" XD hehe


----------



## Ames (Jun 14, 2010)

Haha I LOVE The Onion.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

I lol'd at South Syde falling for it.


----------



## Ames (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I lol'd at South Syde falling for it.


 
At first I thought it was sarcasm.  Then when I read on, I lol'd.

South Syde is a silly goose.


----------



## J peth (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I lol'd at South Syde falling for it.


 so did i haha


----------

